# Coronavirus Plan and Stimulus Checks



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

*"Are gig workers, freelancers and independent contractors covered?*

Yes, self-employed people are newly eligible for unemployment benefits.

Benefit amounts will be calculated based on previous income, using a formula from the Disaster Unemployment Assistance program, according to a congressional aide.

Self-employed workers will also be eligible for the additional $600 weekly benefit provided by the federal government."

*If you haven't filed previous years tax returns do it today! *

The quote above is from a NYT article (NYT is giving free access for virus related topics). Good Q&A about Coronavirus Plan, Unemployment & stimulus checks

https://www.nytimes.com/article/coronavirus-stimulus-package-questions-answers.html


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Make sure the IRS has your correct address:

https://www.irs.gov/filing/individu...kv11gfhVA6L-0h07dA2aa3ZWYjqe3Yt8bsVIuc612_wao
Calculate your stimulus check:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/grap...WVQT2Z3GuyX_NBmYZquxiXE9GvL2wMbFMgkQeeDF5RMBk


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

One question is, if the IRS does not have your direct deposit info (for the $1200 payment) is it best to add that now? Or will it gum up the works further to do so? (probably rhetorical)


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> One question is, if the IRS does not have your direct deposit info (for the $1200 payment) is it best to add that now? Or will it gum up the works further to do so? (probably rhetorical)


direct deposit is faster


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ha. Knew that. Was not the question. Anyway here are some images and links to the related IRS site. Looks like maybe you can only link to your bank account when due a refund. That never happens for me.

https://www.irs.gov/refunds/get-you...osit-your-refund-to-one-two-or-three-accounts









https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

Curious how this works exactly as self-employed income seems to have a lot of variables. For one Uber and Lyft generally only report incomes annually via 1099, and many drivers don’t even get that reporting. 

What about someone who has other substantial income via 1099. Let’s say you work in SF as a coding consultant making $100k a year. But you also usually drive Uber for $60-80k a year. The $100k a year is still coming in but Uber is not. Qualify for the $600 a week fed unemployment? I imagine it gets more complicated for those paying themselves a w2 through a s-corp. Then there is some eligibility for small business “grants”.

bottom line: It doesn’t seem that the IRS or state governments would have much luck policing 1099 income by week or month. I wonder if claims will exceed stimulus or perhaps run out.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Ha. Knew that. Was not the question. Anyway here are some images and links to the related IRS site. Looks like maybe you can only link to your bank account when due a refund. That never happens for me.
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/refunds/get-you...osit-your-refund-to-one-two-or-three-accounts
> View attachment 439335
> ...


you can also use your bank account to pay taxes owed "direct withdrawal" ... that would also give them your account info.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Ha. Knew that. Was not the question. Anyway here are some images and links to the related IRS site. Looks like maybe you can only link to your bank account when due a refund. That never happens for me.
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/refunds/get-you...osit-your-refund-to-one-two-or-three-accounts
> View attachment 439335
> ...


On the 1040 is the only way I've ever given the IRS bank info. Maybe there is or will be another way, if I learn of it I'll post it


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

Is it required to file taxes for 2018/2019 in order to get the $1,200 stimulus check?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

argyowl said:


> Is it required to file taxes for 2018/2019 in order to get the $1,200 stimulus check?


2018 yes


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

Can I PM you with some questions about taxes?


----------



## Delsan19 (Jun 12, 2018)

I didn’t file 2018 because I didn’t make enough. If I file 2019 this week, will I qualify for the stimulus check?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> you can also use your bank account to pay taxes owed "direct withdrawal" ... that would also give them your account info.


Ok
Last Year
I had check mailed to Jackson Hewitt for my income tax return.

They are closed now.
I can not file with them for my return money this year.

MY QUESTION IS

WHERE WOULD MY " STIMULUS " CHECK GO ?


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

I don't have to file for 2018 or 2019 to receive the stimulus check but it is because I receive social security benefits (survivor's benefits).


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Ok
> Last Year
> I had check mailed to Jackson Hewitt for my income tax return.
> 
> ...


Have you filed 19 yet?


----------



## JUNGLEJIM (Apr 10, 2020)

Delsan19 said:


> I didn't file 2018 because I didn't make enough. If I file 2019 this week, will I qualify for the stimulus check?


yes you will



tohunt4me said:


> Ok
> Last Year
> I had check mailed to Jackson Hewitt for my income tax return.
> 
> ...


file ANYTHING as a tax return... for 2019.... you can always amend your return


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

IRS just opened a portal for non filers to input their DD data. Portal for filers still pending. Doesn’t seem right...


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> IRS just opened a portal for non filers to input their DD data. Portal for filers still pending. Doesn't seem right...


their not "non filers" because of negligence, it's because they legitimately weren't required to file.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

kc ub'ing! said:


> IRS just opened a portal for non filers to input their DD data. Portal for filers still pending. Doesn't seem right...


#1 it is quite right. Now everyone's on equal footing for when the deposits start flowing. There shouldn't be a penalty just because you've never been owed a refund.

#2 Link, please.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> because of negligence


No judgement here! I just want my candy too.



_Tron_ said:


> #2 Link, please


First box on irs.gov


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

kc ub'ing! said:


> No judgement here! I just want my candy too.
> 
> 
> First box on irs.gov


Thank you. This is is a highly significant piece of info, especially for this crowd who may not see many refunds. It probably deserves a post of its own.


----------

